# Zuckermühle, Sirius statt Stern/Dreieck



## Lebenslang (14 September 2018)

Hallo in's Forum,


hat evtl. jemand Erfahrung mit dem Schweranlauf einer Zuckermühle an einem elektronischen Sanftanlauf anstelle Stern/Dreieck Schützen?
Aktuell: Drehstrommotor 380/660,55Kw,96A,1420U/min., direkte Verbindung der Motorwelle zur Mühlenwelle.

Die Mühle ist eine sogenannte Hammermühle welche ca.3t Zucker /h durch ein Sieb zu Puderzucker mahlt.
Der Anlauf erfolgt aktuell klassisch über einen Stern/Dreieck Anlauf, die Anlaufzeit im Stern beträgt ca.50sec!!,
dann erst sinkt der Strom und es wird in Dreieck geschaltet.
Die Schalthäufigkeit ist ca.5x/16h. (Früh/Spätschicht)


Nun, es ist geplant den Leistungsteil dieser Produktionsanlage welche aus dem Jahr 1994 stammt und 3 Rittal Schränke a 120cm umfasst
auf den Stand der Zeit zu bringen, Steuerung S5>S7 habe ich 2016 bereits gemacht.

Meine Idee war alle Stern/Dreieck Schaltungen (4x11kw Zuluftventilatoren, 1x22kw Abluftventilator und die Mühle)
mit den Sirius Sanftanflaufgeräten von Siemens zu bewerkstelligen.
Im Fall der 55Kw Mühle, der Typ 3RW4047-1BB14.

Lange Rede, kurze Frage  Hat schon jemand so eine Hammermühle/Mühle (55Kw) die ca. 50sec Anlauf im Stern benötigt mit einem
elektronischen Sanftanlauf gestartet, bzw. wie sind eure Erfahrung mit dem elektronischen Anlauf solch große Antriebe?


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Ing_Lupo (14 September 2018)

Hallo

Ein SA darf nur  alle x Min gestartet werden. Sonst ist er gesperrt oder bei Siemens Defekt. 

Wie ist das Losbrechmoment der Mühle ?

Ich würde ein Fu mal kalkulieren. Das ist sicherer.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 September 2018)

Bei den Ventilatoren sollte der Sanftanlauf mit den 3RW30.. kein Problem darstellen.

Für die Mühle (55KW, 50s Anlauf) wirst du größere Geschütze auffahren müssen. Es gibt von Siemens zu diesem Zweck ein Simulations- und Auswahltool zum Download. Ich würde mich in dem Fall aber direkt an die Fachberatung wenden, die haben da echt kompetente Leute sitzen. Sofern es nicht gravierende mechanische Gründe für den Umbau gibt, würde ich wahrscheinlich bei der herkömmlichen Schütztechnik bleiben. Man denke neben den Umbaukosten auch an die Zuverlässigkeit, die Lagerhaltung bzw. Ersatzteilbeschaffung.

Btw, welche S7 entsprach denn 2016 dem Stand der Zeit?


----------



## Strömling (14 September 2018)

Hallo

>wie sind eure Erfahrung mit dem elektronischen Anlauf solch große Antriebe?

Bescheiden- durch Fehlplanung
In  meinem Fall  2x Gebläsemotor 110kW  400V  von Direktstart auf 3RW40  Schweranlauf  2800 Umdr./min ( nach Motornennstrom ausgewählt).Ein  Sirius war ständig ausgebaut und zur Reparatur oder Ersatzbeschaffung.

Besser wäre gewesen:    Sanftstarter 3RW44 ,  *Schwerst*anlauf CLASS 30 , Applikation Großer Ventilator,  
"Der Sanftstarter muss zwei Leistungsklassen größer gewählt werden als der eingesetzte
Motor."

siehe:   https://support.industry.siemens.co...buch-sirius-sanftstarter-3rw44?dti=0&lc=de-WW
Seite 24

Wenn du Pech hast benötigst du noch ein Netzfilter.

Dazu  kam noch ein Elektrounfall ,da dem Sub- Elektriker die Kombination aus  Motorstillstand und permanent anliegenden 230v gegen Erde unbekannt war.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn : Lass es wie es ist -und ein defektes Schütz lässt sich immer schnell auftreiben

MfG


----------



## Blockmove (15 September 2018)

Sanftanlauf stehe ich auch kritisch gegenüber.
Interessant wäre vielleicht ein FU mit entsprechender Energiesparoption. Aber auf jeden Fall brauchst du dazu Fachberatung. Bei dem heftigen Schweranlauf muss der FU deutlich überdimensioniert werden. Dabei kann es passieren, dass die Einsparung durch die internen Verluste aufgefressen wird.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Ing_Lupo (15 September 2018)

Hallo

was wollt Ihr mit dem Umbau erreichen ?

Wenn alle Antriebe mit Nennlast laufen dann ist das die beste Lösung.

Wenn nicht muss man ein Optimierungskonzept erstellen.


----------



## weißnix_ (15 September 2018)

Wie schwer ist der Schweranlauf?
Solange der Motor mit der Schützkombi immer angelaufen ist mit S/D wird es an einem FU auch keine Probleme geben.
Der FU wird sogar für ein höheres Anlaufmoment gegenüber S/D sorgen.

Dem Sanftstarter stehe ich sehr kritisch gegenüber, besonders seit ich es mal an 5,5kW Ventilatoren getestet habe.
Das Anlaufmoment war niedriger als bei Direktstart und die Stromaufnahme im Anlauffall nur mäßig gedämpft. Letztendlich hab ich dann FU verbaut.

Was kannst Du erreichen?
- Reduktion der Netzspitze im Anlauffall
- Erhöhung des Anlaufmoments
- evtl. eine geringe Energieeinsparung, falls z.B. auch wechslende Drehzahlen benötigt werden.

Vorsicht bei alten Motoren - der Wechsel auf FU birgt Risiken für die Isolation (sind aber robuster als man annimmt!).


----------



## weißnix_ (15 September 2018)

Strömling schrieb:


> Dazu  kam noch ein Elektrounfall ,da dem Sub- Elektriker die Kombination aus  Motorstillstand und permanent anliegenden 230v gegen Erde unbekannt war.



Gab es da ein Unterweisungsproblem?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 September 2018)

Da langt jeder ausgewachsene Elektriker erst mal dran. Ist ja auch logisch, Motor steht und ist demzufolge sicherlich vom Netz getrennt  . Und weil er nicht glaubt was er fühlt, "prüft" er gleich noch ein zweites und drittes mal. Aus diesem Grund bauen wir da immer ein Schütz mit ein.


----------



## Lebenslang (15 September 2018)

Hallo,
@ Ing_Lupo:


Eine Wiedereinschaltsperre, 120sec-Erfahrungswert der Techniker vor Ort, ansonsten zerstörts die NH Vorsicherungen, 
habe ich 2016 bereits im Step7 Projekt umgesetzt.

Solltem dem SA die 120sec nicht reichen, disqualifiziert er sich weiter.
FU,s nehmen mir zuviel Platz weg und sind in dieser Leistungsklasse recht kostspielig.
Mir kamen die Sa,s wegen dem geringeren Platzbedarf und den eingesparten 25mm2 zu den S/D Schützen im Kabelkanal
in den Sinn.


Zum Losbrechmoment:
Das Hammerwerk, bestehend aus ca.100 Klöppeln, die wie eine Art Pleuel eng an der Mühlenwelle liegen, muss eine hohe
Drehzahl erreichen um den Zucker klein zu mahlen und durch das Sieb drücken.


Durchmesser ist ca.50cm, Gewicht ca. 300kg, U/min ist Motornenndrehzahl, es gibt kein Getriebe.
Wenn der Bediener vor dem stoppen der Mühle diese leer gefahren hat, ist da Losbrechmoment recht gering,
befinden sich noch Produktreste in der Mühle, zerstört der Anlaufstrom die vorgeschaltetetn NH Sicherungen.


Der Thermistor im Motor geht auf ein ABB Auswertegerät dessen Signal ich als Eingang in der S7 verarbeite und als
Alarmmeldung auf dem HMI anzeige, spricht aber naturgemäß in diesem Fall zu spät an.


@ Onkel Dagobert:
Ich tendiere auch dazu es einfach klassich bei der Schützkombi zu belassen.


----Zitat: Btw, welche S7 entsprach denn 2016 dem Stand der Zeit?----


In 2015 wurde die elektronische Prozessdokumentation gewünscht, außerdem war 
der Rezeptspeicher des Coros / der S5 am Ende.
Verbaut war eine CPU 944 sowie ein Erweiterrrungsrack-beide Racks voll bestückt, ein CP 528 und ein Coros Röhrenmonitor
mit seinem Tastenfeld.


Für mich entsprach 2015 eine 315-2DP, der Simatic Manager, ein CP343 Lean und ein Proface HMI dem Stand der Technik.
Die Gründe: Klein gehaltene Projektdateien beim Simatic Manager und dem HMI, sehr gute Hardware und einfache Rezeptverwaltung 
(Flexirezeptur) beim Proface HMI.


Zusammenfassend:
Es gibt keine wirkliche Notwendigkeit für die SA,s außer der Platzersparnis im Kabelkanal, die bewährte Schützkombi läuft
seit Jahren problmelos und verursacht keine Probleme am Netz.


Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## doctorVLT (16 September 2018)

Servus "Lebenslang",

wenn du schon Steuerung erneuert hast und es um mehrere Lüfteranwendungen geht dann würde ich dir wie schon erwähnt FU´s ans Herz legen.
Gerade da kannst du durch "Bedarfsanpassung" viel Energie sparen und auch der Hochlauf läuft kontrolliert gut.
Klar, bei älteren Motoren wegen der Isolation (müsste mann checken) evtl. Sinusfilter nötig, oder neue Motore.
Kann sich aber lohnen.
Mit Softstartern habe ich, gerade bei Lüftern nicht so viel und gute Erfahrungen da einfach der Strrom begrenzt wird ABER das oft dann nicht ausreicht um die Last zu betreiben. Gerade bei Lüftern wird dann oft zu knapp ausgelegt und der Hochlauf macht Probleme. 
Bedenke: Auch bei Softstartern muss die komplette Motorenkennlinie durchfahren werden....wie beim Netz. Beim FU EInsatz fätt das flach.

Schau mal hier:
https://www.zvei.org/fileadmin/user...om-Frequenzumrichter-zum-Drive-Controller.pdf

http://files.messe.de/abstracts/65887_Burghardt_Danfoss.pdf

http://danfoss.ipapercms.dk/Drives/DD/DE/Produkte/WUEF/WUEF/

bzw:
http://drives.danfoss.de/knowledge-center/wuef/#/

Meist amortisiert (macht sich bezahlt) sich der FU nach 1-2 Jahren.....ab dann gewinnt man durch Energiekosteneinsparung.
Bsp: FC102 HVAC

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2018)

doctorVLT schrieb:


> Meist amortisiert (macht sich bezahlt) sich der FU nach 1-2 Jahren.....ab dann gewinnt man durch Energiekosteneinsparung.
> Bsp: FC102 HVAC



Solche Aussagen sind sehr mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Wenn man Aufgrund des hier gegebenen extremen Schweranlaufs den FU extrem überdimensionieren muß,
dann kann es durchaus sein, dass die internen Verluste des FU die Einsparung wieder auffressen.
Ich hab den Fall bei speziellen Hochvakuumpumpen. Hier mussten aufgrund des Schweranlaufs die FU auf 3xPnenn des Motors ausgelegt werden.
Bei Standardanwendungen mit einem hohen Teillastanteil hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## weißnix_ (17 September 2018)

Eine Einsparung kann sich durchaus schon durch die Reduktion der Netzspitze und die eingesparten NH-Sicherungen ergeben.
Genau mit diesem Ziel bin ich gerade bei einem Pulvermischer unterwegs.


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Eine Einsparung kann sich durchaus schon durch die Reduktion der Netzspitze und die eingesparten NH-Sicherungen ergeben.
> Genau mit diesem Ziel bin ich gerade bei einem Pulvermischer unterwegs.



Wieviel kW?


----------



## weißnix_ (17 September 2018)

45kW
> 6 Schaltungen pro Stunde
Mindestens 10 NH's pro Woche


----------



## Lebenslang (17 September 2018)

Erstmal danke für die Erfahrungsberichte.
Ich glaube in meinem Fall ist weniger mehr, zumal die Anlage im Ausland steht.

@ weißnix
Vielleicht habe ich noch eine hilfreiche Info zum Anlauf/Betrieb solch großer Antriebe.
Ich habe mir im Fall der Mühle ein Asymetrierelais Typ: Eaton EMR5-A400-1 am Abgang des NH-Trenners installiert.
Fällt eine NH Sicherung im Betrieb der Mühle, erfasse ich das durch das Asymetrierelais in der S7 und schalte die Speiseschnecken für die Mühle ab.
Das hat schon eine Menge Reinigungsarbeit an der Mühle erspart  und auf dem HMI kommt direkt die Info für den Maschinenführer.

Thx


----------



## weißnix_ (17 September 2018)

Danke für die Info.
Ich habe nicht das Problem, das noch Material zulaufen könnte.
Es ist ein Batchmischer, der gefüllt aus dem Stand anlaufen muss.


----------



## Fabpicard (17 September 2018)

Wie schnell knallen denn die NHs raus, wenn die Mühle noch voll ist?

Eventuell könntest du das ja direkt über die SPS mit dem Anlaufstrom detektieren und so die NHs "schützen" 
https://www.gavazzionline.com/pdf/A821050.pdf


MfG Fabsi


----------



## zako (17 September 2018)

... wenn die Anlage auf Netzbetrieb ausgelegt ist, würde bei 50Hz ein Frequenzumrichter zusätzliche Verluste machen. Im Teillastbereich schaut es schon wesentlich besser mit Umrichter aus.

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit mittels Umrichter den Motor hochzufahren und dann an das Netz zu übergeben (bzw. wieder abzuholen). Wenn man nun per Umrichter auf 50Hz hochfährt und dann per Schütze auf das Netz schaltet, dann ist es zunächst zufällig wie die Phasenlage des Netzes und -motor aufeinandertrifft. Wenn man es sauber machen will, könnte man das Netz messen und die Umrichterausgangsspannung entsprechend zu synchronisieren.
Hinweise dazu (Kapitel 5.18 - 5.22): https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109754299


----------



## Blockmove (17 September 2018)

@zako
Andersrum wär evtl. auch interessant:
Schweranlauf über simplen Stern-Dreieck und dann Übergabe an den FU.
Der FU kann auf Motornennleistung dimensioniert werden und somit geringere FU-Verluste.
Muß ich mal mit der Fachberatung diskutieren


----------



## doctorVLT (17 September 2018)

...und genau soetwas hat VACON...die ja zu Danfoss gehören.
DriveSync heisst die Option für Netzübergabe...gemessen und synchronisiert.

Gruss DOC


----------



## weißnix_ (18 September 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schweranlauf über simplen Stern-Dreieck und dann Übergabe an den FU.
> Der FU kann auf Motornennleistung dimensioniert werden und somit geringere FU-Verluste.
> Muß ich mal mit der Fachberatung diskutieren



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. In meiner Welt hat ein S/D-Anlauf bedingt durch den Start im Stern und die Motorkennlinie ein deutlich niedriegeres Anlaufmoment als der equivalente Antrieb am FU.
Entsprechend wirkt sich das auf Anlaufströme und Hochlaufzeit aus.
Beim ganz oder tlw. festgebremsten Rotor wie bei einer Zuckermühle oder einem Pulvermischer hat der FU noch den Vorteil des schnelleren Motorschutzes und der Begrenzung der Netzrückwirkung.
Beim Losbrechmoment ist nach meiner Erfahrung die Umrichterüberlastfähigkeit entscheidend. Einzig dafür müsste der FU überdimensioniert werden. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## zako (18 September 2018)

doctorVLT schrieb:


> ...und genau soetwas hat VACON...die ja zu Danfoss gehören.
> DriveSync heisst die Option für Netzübergabe...gemessen und synchronisiert.
> Gruss DOC


Ist auch eine Möglichkeit, Hersteller mit funktional hochwertigeren Produkten am Markt zuzukaufen. Der Anwender hingegen muss sich dann mit einen anderen Gerät / Tools / Parametern usw. auseinandersetzen nur weil er eine bestimmte Funktionalitaet braucht. 



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. In meiner Welt hat ein S/D-Anlauf bedingt durch den Start im Stern und die Motorkennlinie ein deutlich niedriegeres Anlaufmoment als der equivalente Antrieb am FU.
> Entsprechend wirkt sich das auf Anlaufströme und Hochlaufzeit aus.


Nach meinen Verständnis hat man bei Anwendungen mit z.B. hoeheren Losbrechmomenten verhältnismäßig geringe netzseitige Belastungen, wenn man einen Umrichter einsetzt.
Beispiel: Es fliesst zwar ein sehr großer Motorstrom (im Stillstand beim Losbrechen), aber der netzseitiger Strom mit Umrichter muss nur die Verluste liefern. Man hat im Stillstand keine mechanische Leistung, sondern "nur" die Verluste. Wenn hier z.B. doppelter Motornennstrom fliesst, fliesst am Umrichtereingang im Stillstand nur ein geringer Strom (also nur die Verluste). Erst beim Hochfahren erhoeht sich proportional zur Drehzahl (Leistung) (bei konstanten Drehmoemt) der netzseitige Strom.


----------



## Lebenslang (21 September 2018)

@Fabpicard

Habe einen Durchsteckwandler 0-200A von Phönixcontact auf L1 um den Strom
historisch (<10min>) zu schreiben und um im Regelbetrieb über die Variablen
"max Strom" für "Dauer in sec" auf dem HMI die Mühle/Speiseschnecken zu stoppen.

Diese Überwachung kann ich ja aber erst aktivieren nachdem das Dreieckschütz angezogen hat,
mein Asymetrierelais funktioniert aber schon innerhalb der 50sec. Anlauf im Stern.

Thx und nice weekend


----------



## weißnix_ (21 September 2018)

zako schrieb:


> Nach meinen Verständnis hat man bei Anwendungen mit z.B. hoeheren Losbrechmomenten verhältnismäßig geringe netzseitige Belastungen, wenn man einen Umrichter einsetzt.
> Beispiel: Es fliesst zwar ein sehr großer Motorstrom (im Stillstand beim Losbrechen), aber der netzseitiger Strom mit Umrichter muss nur die Verluste liefern. Man hat im Stillstand keine mechanische Leistung, sondern "nur" die Verluste. Wenn hier z.B. doppelter Motornennstrom fliesst, fliesst am Umrichtereingang im Stillstand nur ein geringer Strom (also nur die Verluste). Erst beim Hochfahren erhoeht sich proportional zur Drehzahl (Leistung) (bei konstanten Drehmoemt) der netzseitige Strom.



So kenn ich das. Der FU begrenzt in jeder Betriebsphase den max. Motorstrom auf maximal FU-Limit. Über die gepulste Ansteuerung+Zwischenkreisspeicherung transformiert sich das auf der Netzseite nur auf den Wirkstrom +Motorverluste+Umrichterverluste (oberfl. betrachtet! Energietransfer Netz--> Zwischenkreis nur in der Netzsinusspitze = Verzerrung).
Und so meine ich das auch mit der "Überdimensionierung" des FU: Er muss auch in der Lage sein, den Motorüberlaststrom kurzzeitig zu liefern. Wenn ich einen Motor mit 160% kurzzeitiger Überlast betreiben will reicht der FU in der Regel in Standardauslegung. >160% benötige ich idR einen Umrichter ein oder zwei Stufen größer.

Der Sonderfall 87Hz Schaltung bleibt hier mal bewusst aussen vor.


----------



## Theban (7 Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mir im Fall der Mühle ein Asymetrierelais Typ: Eaton EMR5-A400-1 am Abgang des NH-Trenners installiert.
Fällt eine NH Sicherung im Betrieb der Mühle, erfasse ich das durch das Asymetrierelais in der S7 und schalte die Speiseschnecken für die Mühle ab.


----------

